# New Traxxas 4x4 slash



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

Any thoughts? I wish it was something all new.


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

It is awesome!!! I can not wait it will make an awesome new class that I think will be AWESOME to race!!!


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

thats my new truck woooohooooooooooooooo


----------



## newbie2 (Mar 31, 2006)

was bout to order a sc10 maybe i will wait maybe that will also become a 4x4.....decisions decisions


----------



## slashman (Sep 5, 2008)

I sure like the new slash 4wd. It would be nice if it was out before the holidays. Wonder what the price is gonna be? Either way, it looks slick.


----------



## slinky_slash (Oct 6, 2009)

It's been a while since traxxas designed a completely new chassis... the core trucks were all based off the rustler/stampede/revo, the mini's where revos, but now this... a start-from-scratch design with a shaft drive. How long has it been since the revo chassis was designed? I believe that was the previous start-from-scratch chassis... Good job traxxas on building a completely new truck!


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

slashman said:


> I sure like the new slash 4wd. It would be nice if it was out before the holidays. Wonder what the price is gonna be? Either way, it looks slick.


I was told the street price would be around $400 that was from my supplier with the 4x4 and the VXL that seems like a great price!!!


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*4x4 Slash*

Are you talking about a 1/10 scale slash 4x4? I found a pic of a 1/16 scale 4x4 slash. So the chassis may be like this one but in 1/10 scale?


----------



## BillH (Sep 26, 2005)

No it looks nothing like the 1/16. It is an all new chassis setup.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Correct this is an entirely new truck that will be awesome. Comes standard with the Venlineon brushless system, Traxxas 2.4 Ghz radio, RTR, and includes a 7 cell NIMH batt.

I will be taking the body off and the body mounts and putting on a 1/8th scale buggy body. I want to run this with a 3 cell lipo against nitro 1/8th buggies at local track. I will need 17 mm adapters and 1/8th scale wheels and tires to complete the package.


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

eny body have a web site 4 that?


----------



## clayslive (Oct 12, 2009)

me and a friend would like to come check out this new carpet track, i have a ae sc10 and hes thinking about it. any info would be appreciated


----------



## crashmaster (Nov 22, 2002)

yes blaze traxxas.com


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

Here is the link

http://www.traxxas.com/products/electric/6808_slash4x4/tour/default.html#/video-00


----------



## slinky_slash (Oct 6, 2009)

Traxxas makes great products! They're not necessarily competitive, but they're super durable, upgradeable, fast, user friendly, simple, affordable, and traxxas has great costumer support. There's always things that could be better, but I really like them. I'm excited about the 4x4 brushless 2.4 truck! woot!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You have to give it to Traxxas, they have their marketing perfected. They could have come out with a Slash 4x4 a year ago using the Slayer as a base. But they waited until other companies came up with competition for the Slash before introducing the Slash 4x4 putting the competition 2 years behind again. Brilliant!


----------



## mojo mcvee (Jan 1, 2008)

the slash 4x4 is cool and looks to be alot of fun i just hope it dont kill off the slash 2 wheel drive class at the tracks i for one would hate to see a prefectly good truck setting on a shelve because nobody runs the class anymore


----------



## bigbudbutt (Oct 19, 2004)

i like it , thought all along it would come especially when the slayer came out:thumbsup:


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

nutz4rc said:


> Correct this is an entirely new truck that will be awesome. Comes standard with the Venlineon brushless system, Traxxas 2.4 Ghz radio, RTR, and includes a 7 cell NIMH batt.
> 
> I will be taking the body off and the body mounts and putting on a 1/8th scale buggy body. I want to run this with a 3 cell lipo against nitro 1/8th buggies at local track. I will need 17 mm adapters and 1/8th scale wheels and tires to complete the package.


No offense, but you'll get whipped.


----------



## shintastrife (Apr 26, 2009)

not really . he did not say what motor and ecs, he was running, all he said was he was going to pulled the body off. i seen elc cars place in the top 3 and take frist in a gas class


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

shintastrife said:


> not really . he did not say what motor and ecs, he was running, all he said was he was going to pulled the body off. i seen elc cars place in the top 3 and take frist in a gas class


Electric 1/8th scale cars yes, but not slashes.


----------



## ampereturn (Jan 7, 2010)

Traxxas does make great products.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Mrc/tamiya paved the way many years ago,losi and tamiya were the only rivals before traxxas made a name for themselfs.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

TamiyaKing said:


> Mrc/tamiya paved the way many years ago,losi and tamiya were the only rivals before traxxas made a name for themselfs.


You coming to race this year at Dirt Runners?


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Id love to i havent raced in over 10 years!


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Dont let that stop you. It'll come back fast.


----------

